# What mbti is the biggest flirt?



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

Probably ESFP.

How would you describe your "flirting style"?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

EXFP

Enny 3s are going to be good at it too tho

I suck at flirting


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

angrycupcake said:


> Probably ESFP.
> 
> How would you describe your "flirting style"?



I agree with you... ESFP seem to have a natural talent when it comes to flirting.
I also know an ENTP who's quite charming.

I don't have a flirting style... i just try to not be awkward lol

Is your type flirty? I don't know much about ESTP...


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Se doms and Ne doms all tend to flirt often, but Se doms take the cake in my experience (especially for intentional flirting). 

I'm really direct when I flirt. I like to say things to shake people up a little bit, like telling them they look good when they don't expect it or otherwise poking fun at them. Also lots of eye contact, some touching if we're close enough for that. When I like someone I enjoy testing their reactions to new emotions/statements I put forth, especially in terms of emotional pressure like teasing them somewhat roughly or being upset around them. I genuinely love seeing how they handle me. If they show signs of being hurt or nervous, I'll ease up and be sweet to them again. People are so much fun, especially cute ones :kitteh:

If I'm being super polite to someone it means I either am not close enough to them or I'm not interested.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Whatever type this guy is.


* *


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Probably mostly ExFPs, like everyone else said. But I could see some Fe-doms being good at it.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

My flirting style is, "Here are some facts I thought you might like, some take place in my bedroom if you'd like to join me in a practical demonstration".... smooooooth.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

I like messing with people at times, and it seems to come off as flirting often. I don't flirt intentionally at all, it just happens.
It's often a bait-and-switch thingie, where I start off with a random or rude remark, let it flow for a little, and then turn it 180 degrees opposite.
Or I poke at weakness I spot in another party, once again, making it a kind of backhanded compliment. Or not. Not in a malicious way, of course, but it still seems to upset some people a lot.
Though somehow, whenever it worked, I attracted people I just don't mix well with. It would quickly become obvious that things just don't go right.
And then someone I knew said I was a huge flirt just when I was texting like I normally do. Maybe it's because I don't mean it I'm so oblivious to what is usually seen as flirting?


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Witch of Oreo said:


> I like messing with people at times, and it seems to come off as flirting often. I don't flirt intentionally at all, it just happens.
> It's often a bait-and-switch thingie, where I start off with a random or rude remark, let it flow for a little, and then turn it 180 degrees opposite.
> Or I poke at weakness I spot in another party, once again, making it a kind of backhanded compliment. Or not. Not in a malicious way, of course, but it still seems to upset some people a lot.
> Though somehow, whenever it worked, I attracted people I just don't mix well with. It would quickly become obvious that things just don't go right.
> And then someone I knew said I was a huge flirt just when I was texting like I normally do. Maybe it's because I don't mean it I'm so oblivious to what is usually seen as flirting?


fascinating... I haven't actually seen anything you've posted that doesn't seem hostile. Also I've been told I never know when anybody is flirting with me and I'm 100% oblivious to such things. So this does seem to add up to you possibly being a huge flirt.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

knifey said:


> fascinating... I haven't actually seen anything you've posted that doesn't seem hostile. Also I've been told I never know when anybody is flirting with me and I'm 100% oblivious to such things. So this does seem to add up to you possibly being a huge flirt.


Trust me, I sincerely hate your guts and a lot of what you write insults my scarce intelligence. But hey, love and hate are just a step away from each each other  .


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Witch of Oreo said:


> I like messing with people at times, and it seems to come off as flirting often. I don't flirt intentionally at all, it just happens.
> It's often a bait-and-switch thingie, where I start off with a random or rude remark, let it flow for a little, and then turn it 180 degrees opposite.
> Or I poke at weakness I spot in another party, once again, making it a kind of backhanded compliment. Or not. Not in a malicious way, of course, but it still seems to upset some people a lot.
> Though somehow, whenever it worked, I attracted people I just don't mix well with. It would quickly become obvious that things just don't go right.
> And then someone I knew said I was a huge flirt just when I was texting like I normally do. Maybe it's because I don't mean it I'm so oblivious to what is usually seen as flirting?


I hear about this technique being successful all the time but I don't see how. A backhanded compliment to me is just an insult. I'd be pissed off, not turned on.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

As everyone else has said, ExFPs. But also INFPs, if you ask me, and ENTPs to a lesser extent. As an ENTP, I have my own means of flirting. It usually involves intellectually stimulating the other person, and perhaps delving into philosophy about the meaning of human interactions, during which I'll drop hints that I'm probing for signs of interest.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I wouldn't have a clue. It ain't me.
The biggest 'flirt' I know irl is a dude and I'd probably type him as an ESFP. 
Does drugs and basically tries to prey on backpackers who can't speak English so well and people who he knows use him because he can get drugs.


----------



## XIII (Jun 28, 2017)

heymoon said:


> Probably mostly ExFPs, like everyone else said. But I could see some Fe-doms being good at it.


Agreed! Most of the ExFPs I know are well-seasoned flirts.

I’d venture that many of my attempts to be friendly are misperceived as flirting. _IF_ I am actively trying to flirt with someone I’m interested in, they’ll be blatantly aware of it based on how painfully awkward I become. Unfortunately, I do not mean in a would-be coy way. 
Think: "Big gulps, eh? Welp, see ya later."

Not much of a flirting style, but maybe it’s endearing to some?


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

XIII said:


> Agreed! Most of the ExFPs I know are well-seasoned flirts.
> 
> I’d venture that many of my attempts to be friendly are misperceived as flirting. _IF_ I am actively trying to flirt with someone I’m interested in, they’ll be blatantly aware of it based on how painfully awkward I become. Unfortunately, I do not mean in a would-be coy way.
> Think: "Big gulps, eh? Welp, see ya later."
> ...


That's the level of flirting it takes to register on my radar.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was friends with an ESFP who was a huge flirt, so I'm going with the general consensus. I got propositioned at a memorial drinks thing the other night, so I think I'm unintentionally flirty, which I've been told.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

It seems like ENFP and ESFP will be the best at flirting.

I cannot flirt. I would like to be able to do that, but it just doesn't come naturally and I haven't found a way to train to do it.


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, I would agree with ESFP, but you see, their style may not work with every type, it just may be more 'traditional'- or something like that.

My flirting style includes really witty humour, properly insulting the person- playfully, of course, sarcastic comments, and general awkwardness. Mind you, if I'm comfortable, I can get really good at it and make subtle implications, testing the subject's intelligence/how fast their mind works. Flirting can either go really well for me, or really, really badly, that's why I choose my subject carefully.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

IME, the #1 type for flirting is the INFP.


----------



## Frenzy (Feb 3, 2017)

martinkunev said:


> It seems like ENFP and ESFP will be the best at flirting.
> 
> I cannot flirt. I would like to be able to do that, but it just doesn't come naturally and I haven't found a way to train to do it.


I can 100% relate to that. I just have NO clue how to flirt.



Dust Mite said:


> IME, the #1 type for flirting is the INFP.


Well, this doesn't apply to me. 


I've seen ENTPs and INTPs doing a very good job flirting, but I'm just a sucker for GOOD intellectual puns.


----------

